# HERMOSO SAN PEDRO DE LLOC LA LIBERTAD



## berick (Mar 11, 2008)

Muy bonito espero conocerlo algun dia


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

san pedro d lloc es un pueblo q no tiene mucha poblacion ni movimiento comercial, a pesar d ser capital provincial solo es sede d las instituciones del estado, muy cerca d ahi esta pacasmayo ahi se mas movimiento y es mas grande.
los buses de linea y emtrafesa pasan x pacasmayo pero ninguno x el propio san pedro de lloc, solo pasan x la panamericana q bordea el pueblo.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

elmiocid said:


> san pedro d lloc es un pueblo q no tiene mucha poblacion ni movimiento comercial, a pesar d ser capital provincial solo es sede d las instituciones del estado, muy cerca d ahi esta pacasmayo ahi se mas movimiento y es mas grande.
> los buses de linea y emtrafesa pasan x pacasmayo pero ninguno x el propio san pedro de lloc, solo pasan x la panamericana q bordea el pueblo.


Actualmente se pasa por la via de evitamiento. Antes se pasaba por en medio del pueblo.


----------



## Manerok'r (Oct 4, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> No he llegado a Piura, pero sí a Chiclayo, y puedo decir que Trujillo le saca el ancho en bellezas femeninas.


jajajaja q buena, en q lugares de mala muerte habras estado cuando estuviste en chiclayo. :nuts:


----------



## Manerok'r (Oct 4, 2008)

porsiacaso chicas buenas y bonitas abundan en Chiclayo, Ferreñafe,Pimentel, etcccccccccc asi q no hables sandeces man.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

este no es un thread para decir dond hay chicas mas bonitas jaja por favor no sean tan superficiales


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

ya empiezan con sus web.. solo son opiniones, tan dificl es aceptarlas?? por dios....


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Todos tienen a por lo menos una mujer en su familia verdad? pues vamos respetando.

Y este no es un thread para medir belleza femenina. Apuntemos bien con nuestros posts para obtener el respeto del foro.

Por cierto, se cierra porque el creador de este thread va a ver su tema abierto y voy a tener que soportar de nuevo que empiece a quejarse.

Ya estoy creyendo que no hay remedio para su regionalismo.


----------

